# Umbau Maschine / Anlage wer ist Hersteller?



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben den Auftrag eine Maschine, bei der wir 2001 Hersteller waren, umzubauen. Der Umbau entspricht einer wesentlichen Änderung.
Mir geht es jetzt eigentlich nur darum wer der neue Hersteller ist.
Meiner Meinung nach der Kunde (Betreiber), weil er den Umbau in Auftrag gibt und wir eigentlich nur eine "verlängerte Werkbank" sind.

Genauer gesagt, will der Kunde die Anlage/Maschine auf Stand der Technik bringen, jetzt hat er jemanden gesucht der das kann, und das sind nunmal wir.
Wie seht ihr das?
Wenn er eine andere Firma beauftragt hätte, würde wahrscheinlich jeder sagen, _klar der Betreiber ist verantwortlich und Hersteller. _
Aber wie seht ihr das in unserem Fall? Dass die RBU und die Unterlagen erstellt werden mǘssen ist klar, es ist halt nur noch die Frage ob:
1. Der Betreiber das machen muss,
2. Wir das machen müssen,
3. Wir vom Betreiber beauftragt werden das zu machen und uns das auch zahlen lassen können?

Wie gesagt, das es gemacht werden muss ist keine Frage.

Danke euch schon einmal


----------



## Tommi (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,


1. Eine Anlage nach Betriebssicherheitsverordnung auf den "Stand der Technik" bringen ohne die
    Funktion zu ändern, ist keine wesentliche Veränderung.

2. Warum wollt ihr als Hersteller den Herstellerstatus loswerden, hat der Kunde vorher schon an der Anlage?
    rumgefriemelt?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## se_la (7 Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen,

das ist alles reine Vertragssache. Wichtig ist das es festgehalten wird. 

gruß se_la


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

@tommi: 
zu 1. Es ist _auch_ auf Stand der Technik bringen.
                     Also der Umbau ist eine wesentliche Änderung und auf Stand der Technik bringen.
zu 2. wir haben verschiedene Anlagen. ja bei der ein oder anderen hat der Kunde schon dran rumgefriemelt.
          bei der aktuellen Anlage nicht. Aber, wenn den Umbau jemand anderes machen würde, wäre doch auch der Betreiber Hersteller oder? Warum sollte es bei uns nicht so sein?


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

@se_la: ist das wirklich Vertragssache?
dann könnte ich quasi reinschreiben:" Der Betreiber bleibt/ist, bei einer wesentlichen Änderung, die durch den Umbau auftritt, der Hersteller"?


----------



## se_la (7 Oktober 2015)

Richtig! Das ist genau wie bei einer neuen Gesamtheit von Maschinen.

Der Betreiber kann entweder einen Lieferanten bestimmen und festlegen: Lieferant du bist nachher zuständig für das Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren der Maschine.

Oder der Betreiber legt fest, ich bin es nachher selber der die Maschine in einem eigenen Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren als vollständige Maschine in Verkehr bringt. Das ist aber alles Vertragssache und auch Abhängig vom Umfang der Lieferung. 


Zu deinen Fragen an Tommi:
1. Wenn ihr nicht nur auf den aktuellen Stand bringt, sondern die Gefahr erhöht, ist es wie du auch schon sagtest eine wesentliche Änderung.
2. Wenn der Betreiber festlegt: Hallo alter Hersteller der Maschine. Ich möchte von dir die Maschine umgebaut bekommen und ich möchte, dass du auch das Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchführst, dann ist der alte Hersteller auch der neue Hersteller der Maschine. 

Gruß se_la


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

danke dir schon einmal. Jetzt wäre es noch super, wenn du mir irgendein Dokument/ irgendeinen Nachweis geben könntest.
Nicht falsch verstehen grundsätzlich glaube ich dir schon, nur mein Chef wird fragen, _wo steht sowas?_ und dann kann ich nicht sagen _im Forum XY _


----------



## se_la (7 Oktober 2015)

Wo steht es das bei einem Umbau immer der Betreiber zum Hersteller wird?

Deine Aussage in deinem 1. Beitrag "Wenn er eine andere Firma beauftragt hätte, würde wahrscheinlich jeder sagen, _klar der Betreiber ist verantwortlich und Hersteller. _"

Woher nimmst du diese Annahme?

Wenn der Kunde *selbst *umbaut wird er für den umgebauten Teil Hersteller. Wenn er bei euch oder einer anderen Firma einen Umbau mit Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren einkauft, seid ihr/die andere Firma der Hersteller des umgebauten Teils.

Der der die Maschine Inverkehr bringt, heißt es in der Maschinenrichtlinie, wird zum Hersteller. Dabei ist es egal ob erstmalig oder erneut. Und der Inverkehrbringer ist festzulegen. Vertraglich.

Gruß se_la


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

hm ok, da hast du vielleicht nicht ganz unrecht. wie wäre es dann, wenn vertraglich nichts festgelegt ist wer Hersteller ist? ist es dann der Betreiber, der die Firma beauftragt, oder die Firma,die eigentlich nur das macht, was der Betreiber will?


----------



## se_la (7 Oktober 2015)

Was steht denn im Auftrag drin? Da wird es ja eine Auftragsbestätigung oder eine Bestellung mit Inhalt geben.


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

vertraglich wurde festgelegt, _dass keine wesentliche Änderung vorliegt und die bestehende CE erhalten bleibt_. ist aber nicht relevant, weil ich festgestellt habe, das es eine wesentliche Änderung ist. aber auch für andere Fälle. wenn nichts drin steht, wer ist laut Gesetz Hersteller? Unsere Firma macht doch nur das was der Kunde will. Bsp. Er will leistungsstärkere Umrichter-> wir bauen sie ein, programmieren alles usw. warum sollte ich dann Hersteller sein? Ich bau doch die Maschine/Anlage von meinem Kunden um, oder?


----------



## se_la (7 Oktober 2015)

Ich kann es nur nochmals und nochmals sagen das ist vertraglich festzuhalten. Wenn es nicht gemacht wurde muss es eben gemacht werden. Da gibt es keine pauschale Aussage.
Wenn ich eine vollständige Maschine in Auftrag gebe, macht der Lieferant doch auch nur was ich will und er ist trotzdem Hersteller.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Oktober 2015)

Meiner Meinung.

Wenn es um den Umbau von einen bestehende Maschine handelt, dann muss jemand zuständig für den Umbau sein, und das wäre als Ausgangspunkt der Betreiber (er hat den Initiativ genommen um den Änderung zu machen). 
Gefährlich für dich (als Lieferant) wäre wenn du den ersten Initiativ genommen hast. Z.B. wenn du alte Kunden unangefragt den Vorschlag gemacht hast Änderungen zu machen.
In den Fall kann man nicht argumentieren das es der Kunde bewusst sein muss das es eventuell ein erneute EG Konformitätserklärung auslöst.

Aber egal,  als Lieferant von den Umbau, wurde ich in den Vertrag klarmachen wer der Verantwortlich is, und ob mein Firma ganz oder teilweis eine Rolle hat für der Maschinensicherheit. 
Ohne dies, kein Vertrag.
"Wenn nichts drin steht" soll nicht akzeptiert werden.


----------



## stevenn (7 Oktober 2015)

ja ich werde in Zukunft schauen, dass sowas vertraglich geklärt ist. Jetzt brauche ich prinzipiell gar nicht nachfragen, weil der Kunde sagen wird,"natürlich macht IHR das" 
bisschen Bauchschmerzen habe ich schon, weil auch wenn sowas deiner Meinung nach vertraglich geregelt werden kann, wenn es irgendwo ein Gesetz gibt, das sagt "der ursprüngliche Hersteller ist bei einem Umbau wieder Hersteller, weil er sich damit am besten auskennt oder so"  dann hilft jeder Vertrag nix. aber wenn sonst auch keinem so eine gesetzliche Regelung bekannt ist, dann kann es wahrscheinlich schon über den Vertrag geregelt werden.


----------



## holgermaik (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo stevenn
Ich interpretiere das so, egal was im Vertrag steht, der Umbauer der Maschine wird zum Hersteller, wenn es sich um eine wesentliche Änderung handelt. Wobei eine pauschale Aussage sicherlich nicht getroffen werden kann sondern jedesmal der konkrete Fall betrachtet werden muss.
Im Anhang mal ein interessantes Interpretationspapier.
Grüsse Holger

Anhang anzeigen interpretationspapier-veraenderung-maschinen.pdf


----------



## JesperMP (7 Oktober 2015)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo stevenn
> Ich interpretiere das so, egal was im Vertrag steht, der Umbauer der Maschine wird zum Hersteller, wenn es sich um eine wesentliche Änderung handelt. Wobei eine pauschale Aussage sicherlich nicht getroffen werden kann sondern jedesmal der konkrete Fall betrachtet werden muss.
> Im Anhang mal ein interessantes Interpretationspapier.
> Grüsse Holger
> ...


Aber wer ist dann "der Umbauer" ?
mMn. ist stevenn nur ein Unterlieferant für den Steuerungsteil.

Aus das "interpretationspapier":


> _Grundsätzlich muss nach allen Änderungen an Maschinen – nicht nur nach wesentlichen Veränderungen – eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach § 3 der Betriebssicherheitsverord-nung
> 9 (BetrSichV) durchgeführt werden. Diese zählt zu den betrieblichen Arbeitsschutz-pflichten des *Verwenders* einer Maschine bzw. Anlage als Arbeitsmittel. Aufgrund der Ge-fährdungsbeurteilung können Maßnahmen, insbesondere technische Maßnahmen, not-wendig werden, um den Beschäftigten ein sicheres Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung zu stellen. _


und


> Die wesentlich veränderte Maschine wird wie eine neue Maschine behandelt. Die Bestimmun-gen des ProdSG und der 9. ProdSV sind in Gänze anzuwenden. Das bedeutet, dass die Per-son, die für die wesentliche Veränderung verantwortlich ist, zum Hersteller wird und damit die Herstellerpflichten gemäß ProdSG und 9. ProdSV zu erfüllen hat.


Dann ist die Frage, wer ist verantwortlich für die wesentliche Veränderung. 
mMn. ist es der Verwender, wenn er auf die Idée gekommen ist der Änderung einzuführen.


----------



## holgermaik (7 Oktober 2015)

> Unsere Firma macht doch nur das was der Kunde will. Bsp. Er will leistungsstärkere Umrichter-> wir bauen sie ein


(z.B. Bis gestern habe ich Teebeutel verpackt, ab morgen möchte ich Kaffetabs herstellen)

Jetzt kann ich den Umbau selber planen und eine Firma beauftragen, die mir z.B. die FU wechselt nach meinen Vorgaben. Damit bin ich selber Hersteller.
Oder ich sage einer Firma "Bau mal um" damit wird meiner Meinung nach die Firma der Hersteller, da ich nicht weiß was alles umgebaut wird.

Holger


----------



## holgermaik (7 Oktober 2015)

> vertraglich wurde festgelegt, _dass keine wesentliche Änderung vorliegt und die bestehende CE erhalten bleibt_


Ich würde zusehen das es dabei bleibt!


> weil ich festgestellt habe, das es eine wesentliche Änderung ist


darüber würde ich nochmal nachdenken. Schau mal ins Interpretationspapier. 





> Die Maschine ist nach der Veränderung ohne zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen nicht mehr sicher. Die neue Gefährdung oder das erhöhte Risiko können durch einfache Schutzeinrichtungen beseitigt oder zumindest hinreichend minimiert werden.
> Es liegt keine wesentliche Veränderung vor.


----------



## stevenn (8 Oktober 2015)

ich möchte die Diskussion nicht auf die wesentliche Änderung bringen. Es ist eine wesentliche Änderung! Mir gehts nur darum wer rechtlich Hersteller ist.


----------

